# Endlers (fraud warnings)



## blueggreen (May 20, 2006)

I bought some endler fry's from a guy on a local buy and sell, he posted. 05 cents plus floating plants. Has anyone bought from him and what have they matured into? I later found out the picture he posted were of good quality endlers from the net. He ignores requests for pictures of the parent fish. One started developing colors and looked like it was developing the body shape of a guppy and removed it 
. Didn't want guppy mix in my N class I've had for 10years. 
Mod. Please post this warning in the appropriate context.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Feedback*

There is a feedback section where u would put your negative comments about this seller ...of course it's a your word against his but would throw caution for someomeone looking to buy from him or her ...
That's the good thing about the forum compared to Facebook there is a feedback where i can see previous transactions .of course this is not 100 percent but has worked pretty good for me 
Sorry for your misfortune ...


----------

